# 2004 5.4L, 2 or 3 valve?



## cjasonbr

How do i tell how many valves i have? I read somewhere that 2004 was the transition year - so some have 3 valves. Anybody know? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## cjasonbr

Answer: Compare Vin code to this http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Vehicle_Identification_Numbers_(VIN_codes)/Ford/VIN_Codes

uhhuhhuh


----------



## ggwash21

IS your truck the new body style? If its the new body style it will have 3v i'm not sure if they put the new motor in the old style that was also made in 2004


----------



## FordFisherman

So in engine codes how do you decipher if its 2 or 3 valve?


----------



## ggwash21

what vin code do you have? get it and call the dealer thy will tell you.I wanna say my motor says 24valve on the top. i would have to run out and look.


----------



## ggwash21

My truck says on the air box 5.4l 24V Triton


----------



## RichG53

You got one of those sites for CHEVY.....Codes.....


----------



## FordFisherman

Your truck is an 01? Mine is an 04 but only says 5.4 on the air box.


----------



## ggwash21

RichG53;640699 said:


> You got one of those sites for CHEVY.....Codes.....


 look up GM codes etc

My truck is a 2004 "new body style" with 5.4l 24v


----------



## FordFisherman

Do you have a pic? When you say "new body style" 99 to 04 were the same, no?


----------



## ggwash21

97-03 are older body style and in 04 they made whats called the heritage style and New style 
This is my truck this is 04-08 body style


----------



## Niteman9

ggwash21;641315 said:


> 97-03 are older body style and in 04 they made whats called the heritage style and New style
> This is my truck this is 04-08 body style


You keep talking about old and new body style. Yours is a F-150 not a super-duty. His is a F-250 all basically same body style from 1999 to 2008.


----------



## ggwash21

And where in all the posts does he say he has a super duty? Not anywhere did he say superduty..... So my bad..


----------



## 66 BADBOY

The 3V engines did not come out until 2005, both in the 5.4 and 6.8.


----------



## ggwash21

66 BADBOY;643586 said:


> The 3V engines did not come out until 2005, both in the 5.4 and 6.8.


Wrong, i have a 2004 thats pictured there with a 5.4L 24V


----------



## ken75ranger

66 BADBOY;643586 said:


> The 3V engines did not come out until 2005, both in the 5.4 and 6.8.





ggwash21;643875 said:


> Wrong, i have a 2004 thats pictured there with a 5.4L 24V


Your both right. The 3v 5.4 was first availble in the '04 F150. '05 was the first year for the Super Duty line.


----------



## ggwash21

Sorry when i started it by saying wrong i realized it sounded kinda d%$kheadish lol . Even though my truck is gas it sounds like a mini diesel something about the cam phase or something.


----------

